

Show HN: Find out who can access your Google Drive - prud
https://whohasaccess.com

======
nolok
"Give us full access to your drive to know who can read your drive", says the
page designed to look like an official google page with barely any mention of
it not being from google (no mention that mr everyone will see anyway).

I'm sure the intent is good but if the goal is to let people know that they
give permissions too easily then pages like this aren't really helping.

~~~
scthi
Our goal was to provide a missing GDrive feature: "Who has (still) access to
what files".

You can find the explanation here: [https://medium.com/@boehr/why-we-built-
whohasaccess-and-wher...](https://medium.com/@boehr/why-we-built-whohasaccess-
and-where-its-heading-if-you-give-us-your-money-a7f7781b3db2)

------
PeterWhittaker
Any particular add-ons or features need to be disabled for this to work?

JOOC, I temporarily allowed cookies, no luck. Then disabled ABP for the
domain, no luck.

~~~
scthi
Are you using normal GDrive or GApps? If you're using GApps then access
restricted be limited by your administrator.

~~~
PeterWhittaker
I have two or three google IDs active most of the time, my personal gmail ID
and two GApps IDs. The usual behaviour when I access anything GDrive/GApps
related is that Google will either default to "first logged in" (which I try
to remember to make the gmail personal ID) or will prompt me to choose from
among the logged in IDs.

This app literally does nothing: I click the button, nothing happens.

------
tomasz207
Very simple. Works as designed!

